# Nurgle's Angel of Death in his full pestilential glory



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://imgur.com/gallery/6fiuF

Spotted Daemon Morty over on B&C. So yep, that massive scythe was indeed his' as expected.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I totally dig it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Disgustingly awesome. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome.

I want to know what toxins he's releasing that warrant even him wearing a gas mask.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I want to know what toxins he's releasing that warrant even him wearing a gas mask.



Many nurglemarked are so corrupted that they have to breathe toxins and other foulness as they simply would choke in the 'clean' air of the imperium in general.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Wonderful. A lovely model.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I like it a lot more than girlyman or magnus hornboob. Although, I do wonder how the armour morphed from his Heresy version ( https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Mortarion-the-Reaper-Primarch-of-the-Death-Guard ) to the look or more mark 3 power armour. Meh, nurgle does what he wants i guess! 
The scythe handle looks like it needs some brass rod; might be a bit flimsy unless theres a decent slot for a magnet in the wrist or something. 
I really like the continuation of the wings theme from the plague drones (fly things) and the fancy pistol looks pretty damn cool; hopefully its a plagueblaster of some sort! 


Looking forward to buddies snapping this guy up and playing along side him, although I doubt I'll get him myself as the only nurgle stuff i have is a unit of marines and the old metal typhus.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eJMu9G7Pyw8

GW are really turning up the sense of humour. Also Typhus looks bloody awesome!


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!!! Wonder when these are dropping.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Typhus looks fantastic, and that tallyman makes me think the rest of the range is going to be top notch. I'm glad I jumped on this particular bandwagon.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eJMu9G7Pyw8
> 
> GW are really turning up the sense of humour. Also Typhus looks bloody awesome!
> 
> ...


That's hilarious :grin2:

Mortarion is stunning! Always loved the DG, I am glad they are getting new miniatures.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Typhus looks fantastic, and that tallyman makes me think the rest of the range is going to be top notch. I'm glad I jumped on this particular bandwagon.


That was Typhus? I thought he was just a Deathshroud...
Hmm...I think if it were a Typhus model I think it would be more detailed. 

If it is Typhus, the Forgeworld model is better.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Pic above is the GW Typhus model, so that's not him in the vid.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Or the one in the video is a new model, since the two share similarities with the video one sharing even more with the Heresy era Typhon.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Sort of wish I had sold my metal nurgle sooner now!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the paint job they did. Looks too bright and almost clean. 

The models itself looks great, but I think the paint job needs to be darker. The bright purple robe for example...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> That was Typhus? I thought he was just a Deathshroud...
> Hmm...I think if it were a Typhus model I think it would be more detailed.


I'd be quite happy if that was the Typhus mini. I know few know-it-all on fb say it's not him, but that video definitely leads you to believe it is. He hates Mortarion. And besides, a Death Shroud couldn't bad mouth Mort, because they don't speak. 



> If it is Typhus, the Forgeworld model is better.


But about 2/3 the size.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Look in the background. I see another Terminator holding a scythe


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I think it's one of the plastic terminator models they have incoming, not Typhus. Just not quite fancy enough to be a character model of such stature in my eyes. Great looking but not very unique considering the current line of models.

The skull abacus is crucial for keeping track of those mid-war stats. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Suppose to be in September according to the end of the video.
I need this guy. Silence looks awesome, if that's what we're still calling the scythe, and I wonder if that's supposed to be Lantern, his archeotech pistol of 30k. 
So I'm just waiting on Fulgrim, in his many-armed snakey glory, and daemon Angron. Then I can field my silly, and probably doomed to fail, dream army of just these 4 Daemon Primarchs. If they put out daemon Logar and Peterabo than that's just icing on the chaos-cake.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

No idea where to put this so....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's part of an AoS release and shown in a WC article. Nothing to do with 40k or Mortarion that we know of just yet.

That is a few different rumour engine parts though.

Here's a pretty picture from the Blightwar article:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This just dropped. That nurgling sorcerer on the base almost steals the show. €110/£85. Damn.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A big imgur dump from the Sept WD. Loving these minis, especially the one with the tank on his back.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I noticed a mention of seven new characters. I am quite curious to see those guys. The Death Guard needs more widely known names beside Typhus, Morty himself and Garro.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Well after their little video I'm all for getting the character with the abacus. It's kind of dumb but it amuses me so much.
Other than that we'll probably get another Plaguecaster, a different Lord of Corruption/Typhus kit, and I can't think of anything else, right now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's some sort of apothecary mini on the way as well. I just realised the price of that web exclusive set. €32.50 for 3 rehashed sculpts from DI and a few art cards? Fuck that.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/732375.page

Came by a fresh imagedump on dakkadakka





























































































Yoinked bits of info:
*Warhams-77 wrote:*
I just got home, the new WD has arrived 

Give me 15 minutes to read the issue 

First info, Death Guards will be available to preorder 9th of September, release on the 16th 


Automatically Appended Next Post: 
Preorder September 9th 

Codex DG, Codex DG Collector's Edition, Datacards, Dice set, Mortarion 


I dont know if these are typos, Codex AdMech CE is preorder 9th but the regular stuff on the 16th 

Codex Adeptus Mechanicus, Codex AdMech CE, Belisarius Cawl, Datacards



*Warhams-77 wrote:*
The multipart Plague Marine and Terminator kits, character models etc. are not in this issue, they will be later 


There will be a 3-figures Plague Marine set, GW webstore-exclusive, preorder 9th of September 

1: Bolter + Blight grenade 
2: Meltagun 
3: Bolter + Plague knife 
- 8 page booklet (background, designers' notes) 
- 3 artwork cards 



October White Dwarf teaser: 

The Death Guard / Paint Splatter / Armies on Parade / Battle Report / A Tale of Four Warlords / 30 years of Golden Demon / and much more 



Prices: 

2nd of September 

LE Vegeran Sergeant 25 EUR / 20 GBP / 35 US$ / 40 CAN$ 
Intercessors / Hellblasters / Reivers 25 EUR / 20 / 35 / 40 


9th of September 

Mortarion 110 EUR / 85 GBP / 140 US$ / 170 CAN$ 
Codex DG 32.50 EUR / 25 GBP / 40 US$ / 50 CAN$ 
The Plague Brethren (webstore 3-fig set) 32.50 EUR / 25 GBP / 40 US$ / 50 CAN$ 
Codex CE 65 EUR / 50 GBP / 80 US$ / 100 CAN$ 


16th of September 

Codex AdMech 32.50 EUR / same as above 
Codex Admech CE 65 EUR / same as above (says preorder on 9th? Typo?) 
Cawl 32.50 EUR / see above 


Necromunda is not fully previewed, there may be something in the text 


Automatically Appended Next Post: 
Mortarion can be built with axe to the left and right 

I will try to take a few photos now, but if I run out of time, will post the photos later today 

Posters (40k Crimson Fists 'last stand' and Total War II) are really good quality, the magazine comes in a stronger papercard envelope to protect them


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Last year, the first Daemon Primarch returned to the 41st Millennium at the head of a full Legion of Heretic Astartes.

Now, his brother is about to join him…






The new Death Guard codex is dropping next week, and alongside it is what we’re sure will be the centrepiece kit for many a Death Guard army – the phenomenally imposing new Daemon Primarch Mortarion. Accompanying these will be a Plague Brethren collector’s set of 3 never before seen Death Guard Plague Marines packaged with exclusive content, providing a fascinating insight into the design process of these and the entire Death Guard miniatures range.








Anyone who wants the codex will have a few options – the hardback and digital copies, of course, and for the truly dedicated, there’s also the limited edition Codex: Death Guard, packed with exclusive goodies like art-cards, trackers and datacards, all presented in disgustingly lavish fashion.
















Mortarion is, of course, the plague-ridden star of this army release, whether as the leader of a Death Guard force on the battlefield, as an incredible miniature to add to your collection, a painting project, or just for what his return means for the galaxy of the 41st Millennium – he’s sort of a big deal.








As one of THE major players in the Warhammer 40,000 universe, you’d expect Mortarion to be a powerful force in the game, and you would not be disappointed.

His full datasheet and rules are in Codex: Death Guard of course, but since we like you guys, here’s a bit of a preview what the Death Lord can do:








With 18 Wounds and Toughness 7, Mortarion is unbelievably durable – anyone who’s played against his Brother Magnus, who has a similar statline, can attest to that. This is further augmented with a 4+ Invulnerable Save and your Death-Guard-standard Disgustingly Resilient rule, making the Death Lord one of the hardest models in the entire game to kill. Offensively, Mortarion is very different from his brother Primarchs. While Guilliman is a talented commander and Magnus a master of the magic, Mortarion is an altogether more sinister figure. Toxic Presence reduces the Toughness of anyone foolish enough to stand close to him by 1, while Host of Plagues allows him to stack up a growing tally of Mortal Wounds on nearby enemies.
















Once Mortarion has closed the gap on his enemies, their demise is all but assured, winnowed away slowly both by his attacks and the supporting fire from his army. We haven’t even got into the deadliness of his scythe, Silence!

These are just the beginning: the new Death Guard are about to be realised in more disguising detail than ever before. You can look forward to the return of classic units like the Plague Marines, as well as unit’s we’ve never seen before, including new Elite troops, characters and vehicles – all benefiting from a whole epidemic of special rules in the codex, to help represent your army on the tabletop.

Come back on Tuesday, when we’ll be diving into some of the Stratagems, Relics and Warlord Traits that make this army tick. 

You’ll be able to pre-order your new codex, Mortarion and the Plague Brethren next week – in the meantime, if you’re looking for a way to start that Death Guard army you’ve been thinking about, look no further than the Dark Imperium or Know No Fear boxed sets – both of which offer a great core to any Nurgle Heretic Astartes force.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, there's more rules for the Death Guard up now. Much like earlier editions saw Armour Saves suffer from the proliferation of plasma (and other AP2/3 weapons)... I'm starting to worry about Mortal Wound proliferation, to be honest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

With the Death Guard codex on pre-order this weekend, we’ve had all sorts of questions about how this army is going to work on the tabletop. While the Death Guard have been a part of Warhammer 40,000 for years, the upcoming codex reinvents the army with new units and new rules. This week, we’ll be previewing what makes this army unique, starting off with a look at the Stratagems, Relics and Warlord Traits and your disposal.

*Army Overview*
In the game, the Death Guard march inexorably towards the enemy, weathering incoming fire with Disgustingly Resilient and slowly wearing down the foe with hails of fire, an accumulation of mortal wounds and deadly plague magics.

Death Guard armies can be played in loads of ways, but a few of our favourites are swarming your enemies with Poxwalkers supported by Typhus, commanding a deadly armoured column of Daemon Engines, and enhancing Plague Marines with powerful aura abilities from characters like the Tallyman. However you build your army, you’ll want to make use of your unique kit in the codex; with careful choices of Stratagems, Warlord Traits and Relics, you’ll be able to build a powerful Vectorium of your own and dominate the battlefields of the 41st Millenium for the Plague God.

*Stratagems*
The Death Guard have a range of powerful Stratagems available to their army, all of which complement their relentless way of war. Cloud of Flies, for instance, can be used to shield a key Death Guard Infantry unit from enemy fire:








Meanwhile, Nurgle’s Rot can turn a key Death Guard character into a lethal plague bomb – combined with Mortarion’s Host of Plagues, this has the potential to cripple an army in a single turn, or slay characters like Commissars that try and hide behind their underlings!








Our favourite Death Guard Stratagem is Putrid Detonation. Here at Warhammer Community, a popular (if unreliable) strategy is to spitefully spend a key command re-roll to try and make a tank explode. With the Death Guard, things are much simpler – spend a command point on Putrid Detonation and punish your foes for daring to kill your Land Raider!








​*Relics*
The Relics of Decay owned by the Death Guard have a range of fun (and deadly) in game effects. The Suppurating Plate is particularly deadly on a Death Guard Daemon Prince. A 2+ Save is superb on a Toughness 6 model with 8 Wounds and Disgustingly Resilient, while the secondary effect of the armour is punishing on melee units with a high volume of low AP attacks. A unit of Ork Boyz with 80 Attacks, for example, would only be able to deal 2 Wounds to this Daemon Prince, and would suffer around 5 mortal wounds in return!








​The Pandemic Staff is a simple relic that helps your Chaos Sorcerers and Malignant Plaguecasters maximise the effectiveness of Smite. It also increases the chances of triggering Pestilential Fallout, another ability that helps your Malignant Plaguecasters stack up Mortal Wounds on the enemy.








​
The Dolorous Knell is yet another source of mortal wounds (are you spotting a theme here?) and a great way to rack up additional casualties from failed Morale tests.








​

*Warlord Traits*
While Mortarion and Typhus make for great leaders in a Death Guard army, if you’d rather lead your force with a character of your own creation, there are a host of powerful Warlord Traits to help you do so. Living Plague provides EVEN MORE mortal wounds for anyone foolish enough to stand in the presence of your Warlord:








​
Revoltingly Resilient means that a Death Guard character will ignore half the wounds he receives – combined with a Daemon Prince wearing the Suppurating Plate, or a Lord of Contagion, your characters are going to be all but unstoppable.








​Arch Contaminator is a support-focused ability that helps your Death Guard threaten higher Toughness characters with their plague weapons:








​The Death Guard are the army for you if you want to take your enemies apart slowly and methodically, forcing them to watch their army dwindle as yours fights on unabated.

If you’re curious and want to know more, come back on Thursday, where we’ll be looking at the Psychic Powers and universal rules available to the Death Guard.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Codex Focus: Death Guard Part 2: Special Rules and Psychic Powers​*
With the Death Guard codex (alongside Mortarion, the Plague Brethren and the awesome limited edition) on pre-order this weekend, we’re previewing what you can expect from this re-invented army in Warhammer 40,000. Following on from our look into the Relics, Warlord Traits and Stratagems from Tuesday, we’re checking out the army special rules and psychic powers that’ll help make your Death Guard unstoppable.

*Army Special Rules:*

Inexorable Advance is the Death Guard equivalent to the Chapter Tactics and Legion Traits we’ve seen so far. If you’re using a Death Guard Detachment, your units won’t suffer any penalties for moving and firing Heavy weapons, or Advancing and firing Assault weapons, as well as being able to use your Rapid Fire weapons at a longer range.








​
In practice, this means you’ll be able to keep your Death Guard bearing down on the foe without blunting your offensive capabilities. This is of particular use to Helbrutes, who possess a range of Heavy weapons, while Plague Marines with Assault weapons like a meltagun or blight launcher will make for a surprisingly mobile fire-support unit.

While it’s not an army special rule as such, it’s worth noting that nearly every new Death Guard unit has Disgustingly Resilient. This includes all the new Daemon Engines serving alongside the Death Guard, as well as both their unique Terminator units (rest assured we’ll be taking a closer look at these soon!). Disgustingly Resilient is an incredibly useful ability, helping your units cope with high AP weapons and even Mortal Wounds that can be deadly for heavily armoured infantry. Older units like Possessed and Helbrutes lack Disgustingly Resilient but will benefit from your Stratagems significantly, meaning they still very much have a role to play in your army.








​
*What units do I get?*

Talking of older units, you may be wondering which units the Death Guard can still use – particularly if you’re a long standing fan looking to revamp your army with a new codex! The Death Guard will be keeping access to everything they could use in Index: Chaos – so Chaos Lords, Sorcerers, Chaos Cultists, Helbrutes, Possessed, Chaos Spawn, Chaos Land Raiders, Defilers, Chaos Predators and Chaos Rhinos. In addition, there are 9 completely new units in the codex, datasheets for the 4 new units from Dark Imperium, and an updated datasheet for Plague Marines that gives them some powerful new options – we’ll be previewing these closer to release.

That’s not all – the codex also contains rules for a range of Nurgle Daemons – perfect for summoning into your army if you’re in need of some Nurglings or need some fast-moving Plague Drones in a hurry.

*Psychic Powers*
The new Death Guard codex also brings an expanded Contagion discipline to the army. As well as the powers from Index: Chaos, there are three new powers to complement them. Blades of Putrefaction makes Death Guard units deadly in close combat and allows you to stack up mortal wounds with your Plague weapons.








​
Putrescent Vitality is a superb support ability that can easily bring Plague Marines up to Toughness 6, or provide a Lord of Contagion with a handy bump to strength.








​
Make sure to pre-order your copy of Codex: Death Guard this weekend and take advantage of these powerful special rules for yourself!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Now whom can take on the souped up Death Guard? They certainly look to be bullet sponges and have ways to whittle down and destroy hordes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Plenty of new pics.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Absolutely loving this new release!! Those images are gorgeous KF! Can't wait to start adding more to my army.

Ordered the basic DG codex and the Plague Brethren kit today. The Codex will hopefully give me more inspiration and energy to keep going with this new project, and the Plague Brethren will make a good command squad when merged with the Blightbringer (Icon Bearer) and Malignant Plaguecaster (Librarian). Don't know if the rules will support that but we'll see. And all the extra goodies in the Brethren box, including the actual box which is damn good looking, are worth the extra cash.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Flesh Mower? Love it. I just hope you can take drones in threes.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Flesh Mower? Love it. I just hope you can take drones in threes.


The basic Plaguedrone is an awesome model, this makes it so much better. 
The other guys are great looking but I have some painting thoughts on a couple. The Biologis Putrifier looks like its, possibly, going to be a pain to paint. All those bottles and heads hanging off of him. I mean, ideally, I'll paint him in pieces to get at all the fiddly bits but like the Mechanicus and Cawl, in particular, those fiddly bits can break and never go back on quite right. Just my first impression of him. The Blightspawn and Plague Surgeon look great and the Tallyman is a must buy. 
The tank, oh the tank, is just adorable. Like a cute little one eyed crab-like creature in a tank, with guns. I need a plush version of the tank.
Shut up! Don't judge me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rules for the two new vehicles have popped up on battlebunnies. Both look very tasty, adding some long range punch to the army. 


Plagueburst Crawler (>100 base)

T8, 12 wounds, 3 attacks, LD8, 3+ save, S7 

Plagueburst Mortar – 12 inch to 48 inch range, Heavy D6, S8 AP-2 D3 Damage, can hit units that are not visible to the model 

Heavy Slugger 2x Plaguespitters (can be replaced with 2x entropy cannons, 36 inch range, Heavy 1 S8 -4 AP D6 damage)


Mephitic Blight-hauler FA Slot (<100 points a unit) 

S6 base, T7, 8 wounds, moves 10 inches, does not degrade, 3 attacks, 3+ save Has DR, 5+ invul save (daemonic), +1 to hit rolls when 3 or more in a unit Does not suffer penalty for moving and firing heavy weapons

Foul stench (enemy units must subtract 1 from hit rolls when targeting him in the fight phase)

Putrescent Fog (friendly DG infantry units that are entirely within 7 inches gain the benefit of cover when making cover saves) – 

Missile launcher – Multi melta Bile spurt – 12 inches, assault D3, S6 AP-1, D1, plague weapon Gnashing maw (melee) -2 AP, S user, D1, plague weapon


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

One can wonder how a foul stench would affect space marines in fully enclosed power armor with lifesupport. In the iron hands novel, there was a rather graphic description of the death guard's reek alone incapacitating multiple guardsmen.


----------



## Kallafest (Sep 10, 2017)

Chaos in general is so much better in new rules. Mort is too expensive for me but have used plague marines in a couple of battles and they weathered quite a storm of shots and plague caster was useful too. Personally I will use them as elites for now until I can afford the extra units and codex. Agree with too bright colour schemes too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I'll be picking up three of these. A hard hitting, hard wearing unit that provides cover for other units? Yes please. Gotta love 3+ 5++ 5+++.


----------



## Kallafest (Sep 10, 2017)

Ooh that looks meaty. Want 3 aswell, just depends how much they are going to cost. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Typhus is fucking huge.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Typhus is fucking huge.


Typhus is fucking awesome looking!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Agreed, his scythe looks freaking brutal! I am LOVING this release. Havent seen a single bad model in the mix.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More units getting leaked. Really liking the fleshmower and heavy blight launcher. For some reason I was hoping the bloat drones would have the option to take a unit of three.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure this guy is worth the points just for buffed blight grenades.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure this guy is worth the points just for buffed blight grenades.


Look at bell of lost souls, they just posted an article on him, he sounds super nasty when paired with the strategem that allows every DG in the unit to throw a blight grenade.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Look at bell of lost souls, they just posted an article on him, he sounds super nasty when paired with the strategem that allows every DG in the unit to throw a blight grenade.


That makes sense. The one thing that I'm taking from what we're seeing so far is synergy. It's reminding me of Malifaux, in that characters interact with each other and with special cards to chain together devastating attacks. It's going to make list writing more challenging, but more satisfying when you pull off something big.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Lucian said:


> Look at bell of lost souls, they just posted an article on him, he sounds super nasty when paired with the strategem that allows every DG in the unit to throw a blight grenade.


That is one nasty stratagem. It definitely looks fun to set up and pull off. Then once your opponents get wise to it you can switch it up a little into a "distraction carnifex" setup. They'll think that's the plan coming at them and try to take it out ahead of time. Meanwhile, your pulling out another putrid Death Guard trick. Summoning in some Plaguebearers or something.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The new DG Terminators are looking fantastic!! I need at least two squads of each variant in my army.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure about Typhus' destroyer flies. I might be inclined to leave them off.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The blightlords are wicked gnarly looking, like absolute monsters


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure about Typhus' destroyer flies. I might be inclined to leave them off.


That was my immediate thought; they might look better if not done in that neon green though.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder how large the Deathshroud are. Larger than the cataphractii from 30k? I know its the same armor, but the regular plague marines are bigger now so maybe the termies grew too?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was a bit iffy about the destroyer flies I saw in the previous pics, but they look much better painted up like they are in this pic.


Finally, in the 41st Millennium, the warriors of the Plague God continue to gather, with more elite troops arriving for the XIV Legion. The Blightlord Terminators are the vanguard of the Death Guard, combining advanced wargear with arcane gifts of plague. These guys are a reinvention of the Chaos Terminators you may have used in past editions, equipped with a range of weapons you’ll be familiar with (reaper autocannons, combi-weapons and the like) as well as deadly new tools like the flail of corruption.










Accompanying the Blightlord Terminators is Typhus, the Herald of Nurgle. Reinvented for the new codex, Typhus has been upgraded to combine classic elements of his design with a new Death Guard flair, meaning he fits in perfectly with the rest of the range. Similarly, dedicated Death Guard fans will notice the similarity between this model and its counterpart from the 31st Millennium. If you’re looking for a leader for your Death Guard army (or just want to make your Poxwalkers more powerful), then Typhus is an excellent choice.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


>


Yeah, non-neon smoke Typhus is much better. Probably going to use him as the main leader of my Death Guard.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Man those Blighlords look awesome. It looks like these kits are going to have a lot of variety too. Pretty pleased so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I am tempted to run a Death Star HQ squad with all the DG characters, just for shits and giggles. Expensive, but the various auras these guys give off would be pretty effective. Chance to get back command pts, reroll 1s for Disgustingly Resilient, and a boost to blight grenades. Throw in Typhus, and your poxwalkers are getting a boost as well. Also, anyone else think the drone with mower is very similar to the talos pain engine?



> next week will also see four new models for the Death Guard! As well as Scribbus Wretch the Tallyman and Nauseus Rotbone the Plague Surgeon, you’ll be able to get your hands on the devastating Plaguecburst Crawler tank and the multi-part Foetid Bloat-drone kit.

























As well as the plaguesprayers equipped by the Bloat-drone in Dark Imperium, the full kit contains some new weapons options – our favourite is the grisly flesh mower, which looks… well, exactly as you’d expect:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Drones look great, but i'm not looking forward to painting those turbines again... but i'm loving the Tallyman and the Plague Surgeon, who i'll point out is NOT a special character named Nauseous Rotbone like that article seems to indicate. That character is mentioned but as a lore piece, the Plague Surgeon is a generic elite character, not a named lord. The Plagueburst Crawler is my MVP for this week though, i'm dying to get a couple of these and a new DG lord to proxy as my Lord of Virulence (A DG Artillery commander). I do think my army will have at least three of the Crawlers, I just love the idea of bombarding my enemy with plague bombs while my infantry doggedly advances, firing all the way.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Drones look great, but i'm not looking forward to painting those turbines again... but i'm loving the Tallyman and the Plague Surgeon, who i'll point out is NOT a special character named Nauseous Rotbone like that article seems to indicate. That character is mentioned but as a lore piece, the Plague Surgeon is a generic elite character, not a named lord. The Plagueburst Crawler is my MVP for this week though, i'm dying to get a couple of these and a new DG lord to proxy as my Lord of Virulence (A DG Artillery commander). I do think my army will have at least three of the Crawlers, I just love the idea of bombarding my enemy with plague bombs while my infantry doggedly advances, firing all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, the army is really setting up to be one of the coolest yet. You can play them exactly how I imagined you could, clunkily advancing down the table while lobbing artillery from behind. Definitely getting a Plagueburst Crawler too.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Need to have the Tallyman. At 67 points there's no reason to not include in every list for those chances to keep Command Points.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More WD pics. One thing that is becoming apparent is that they are milking this release to the last. A separate plague champion mini and icon bearer mini is a bit much. Along with that online exclusive batch of three fairly bog standard snapfit plague marines with pretty pics, and £30 for 1 bloat drone, this could be the most expensive range yet. Sure, you don't have it all, but I think GW has reached all new levels with their pricing.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Actually, do we know how many Plague Marines are going to be in the box. I'm assuming 10, since that's standard.
Otherwise, yeah, their milking this like a Plague Surgeon on a particularly large pus-pocket.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Given that the minimum unit size is 5, that's going to be my bet. Plague Marines are more involved than Primaris, and a box of 10 Primaris is more expensive than the box of Plague Marines, so...

But maybe my inner cynic will finally be proven wrong? :sarcastichand:

While probably not practical, the box coming with 7 would be appropriate


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Shandathe said:


> Given that the minimum unit size is 5, that's going to be my bet. Plague Marines are more involved than Primaris, and a box of 10 Primaris is more expensive than the box of Plague Marines, so...
> 
> But maybe my inner cynic will finally be proven wrong? :sarcastichand:
> 
> While probably not practical, the box coming with 7 would be appropriate


ahh, optimisim. A rare trait around here lately. >


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

In all fairness, most of us here are survivors of the Age of Kirby. Optimism got stomped out regularly in those days. :wink:

There's a CHANCE you'll get 10 Plague Marines in a box. I just don't think it's a big one.

Side note. Tallyman. For all that it's a good enough looking model, anyone else thinking of Epidemius (see below) whenever you hear Tallyman with a Nurgle theme? Couldn't they have come up with a different name?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The box of PMs is €40. There better be ten in it or they can fuck right off.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The rubric box is 10 and the minimum unit size is 5


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The rumour on fb is that the box only co rains 7 minis. I can't find mention of that anywhere in the leaked pics though.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The rumour on fb is that the box only co rains 7 minis. I can't find mention of that anywhere in the leaked pics though.




Hmmmm i was wondering that too. Since there are 7 in the starter box.


Either way there seems to be a TON of different options so maybe we will see the resurgence of really good multi-part kits.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Seemingly they are only going on what's in the WD pics. There's only seven showing. Personally I think they're reaching. The pics show all the weapons options, not not necessarily every bolter needs to be shown. The fact that the separate banner bearer and champion together cost almost as much the box leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.warhammer-community.com...ague-marines-the-biologus-putrifier-and-more/

The multi-part Plague Marine kits have been confirmed and it turns out that we've been mistaken. The box will contain SEVEN Plague Marines, yep the holy number, and will in fact contain the parts necessary to make both a Plague Champion and an Icon Bearer for each squad. The images leaked in White Dwarf are actually of a separate Plague Champion and Icon Bearer kit designed to complement the extra Plague Marine releases such as the Plague Brethren and the Easy-To-Build kit, and to add more variety options for those who want it. In addition the Biologus Putrifier is also coming and with him the ability to rain hyper grenades onto your opponent and really rack up the mortal wounds.

Have to say i'm quite liking the options here. The standalone kits offer more variety for those prepared to pay for it, and if you don't want to then the box still has everything you need. And those Plague Marines look fantastic, every mini is bursting with character and unique details, they look like they'll be incredibly fun to paint. And we know there's even more parts that aren't shown here thanks to the WD images, the Plague Marines may be the first kit where you can make multiple squads without making two minis with in the same way. And I absolutely LOVE that little Nurgling with the helmet on the Plague Champion, he looks so cute. Can't wait to add more of these guys to the army.


LotN


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I absolutely LOVE that little Nurgling with the helmet on the Plague Champion, he looks so cute.


I agree. It moves the model from pleasant to tempting for me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely LOVE that little Nurgling with the helmet on the Plague Champion, he looks so cute.
> ...


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at his maggot on his snuggly tummy... d'awwwww


----------

